# Perfectly Timed Photos



## Desecrated (Nov 13, 2007)

Perfectly Timed Photos


----------



## Apophis (Nov 13, 2007)

Those photos are awesome


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 13, 2007)

a few of those were "oh shit" moments


----------



## playstopause (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome!  



D-EJ915 said:


> a few of those were "oh shit" moments



Thanks captain obvious.


----------



## Desecrated (Nov 13, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> a few of those were "oh shit" moments



Often those moments you wished you had on camera.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## nikki_malicious (Nov 19, 2007)

hahah o man. i loooove the fart


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 21, 2007)

Fuck that motorcycle one

:wow:


----------



## Groff (Nov 21, 2007)

Obvious photoshop, but funny as hell!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 21, 2007)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Fuck that motorcycle one
> 
> :wow:



The one going over the dudes arm? That made me cringe a lil' lol.

I've got a photo from Monday night where I'm just about to slap my mate and he's cringing like hell and my hand is only just in shot, I wish we got a pic of the impact lol.


----------



## Naren (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome.  I liked the last one with the dog touching the dolphin. Some of those were kinda !


----------



## Shawn (Nov 22, 2007)

Some of those are funny. Cool pics.


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2007)

i love the one of the chopper.. too bad it wasnt perfectly uniform lol


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 10, 2007)

budda said:


> i love the one of the chopper.. too bad it wasnt perfectly uniform lol



its fuckin beautiful...





explosions + destruction =


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 10, 2007)

I liked the chopper, too. It looks like it's got wings. Very neat.


----------



## DrSmaggs (Dec 10, 2007)

nice... maybe it was that bean he had for dinner?


----------

